# Moving to Alhaurin de la Torre



## LynnBruce (Nov 21, 2015)

We are currently in the process of moving to Malaga, Alhaurin de la Torre/Grande. We have a daughter who is 5 years old and we are looking for the names of recommended primary schools in the area. We will be moving out in March 2016 and would like to research the area and its facilities before we arrive. Any information would be greatly received. Thanks


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I do not think there is a great deal of difference between the primary schools in Alhaurin De La Torre? Have not heard of any being any better or worse than the others. When my girls were of primary school age, they went to El Pinar which is a private school in Alhaurin De La Torre. This was mainly due to the school day being longer and pupils could have lunch there.


----------

